# CK-3510....100 hour service...mission accomplished without damage to me or the tractor...



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

Thought the fuel filter was going to be harder than it was. Watched a YT video on it, saw his mistakes and decided to modify the process. In the video he talked about doing it by the book and the book said to undo the sensor harness, then remove the bottom connector from the filter and drain it first. He also did not crimp the fuel line until much later. So first, I gently crimped the line with a woodworking squeeze clamp I had [padded one so as not to damage the line itself]. So as not to create a huge mess, I then disconnected the sensor harness but left the bottom filter connection attached. Then I unscrewed the filter by hand. Only got a few drips of fuel doing it this way instead of bathing everything below in diesel. 

Then, I emptied the filter into a clean can. Once the sensor harness was removed, it was installed on the new filter. For some reason they no longer have the clear bottom part, btw. Then after screening the fuel just to make sure nothing got in it, I poured it into the new filter. I know there's a hand pump up top on the filter housing, but it wasn't used. 

Once everything was back in place, I turned the key to run and held it there for a couple of seconds, then off, then back to run again for another couple of seconds. Started right up and ran perfectly from there. Let it run for a couple of minutes to make sure all was good. 

Before all this, I had changed out the engine oil and filter, changed the air filter and the HST filter.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Interesting, something I would never consider doing, pouring the fuel I dumped out of an old filter into a new filter.
I would possibly dump it into the tank never into the new filter.
I know that I can't see 5-10 micron particles.


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

I used a 5 micron filter to screen it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

How many hours do you have on this tractor since you changed the fuel filter? Have you gotten the "water in fuel" light yet? Also, did you use Kioti filters for the 100 hour service or did you find crosses for the filters?


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

About 3.5 hours since the change, no lights at all. Used all Kioti filters.


----------



## brandon barnes (Dec 28, 2021)

You never dump old fuel out of the old filter into a new filter. Just saying, even if it's strained. Looks like it worked for you, but at the shop I work at if someone saw you do this your butt would hurt from the head mechanics ass chewing!


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

My neighbor has been doing that with his tractor for several years and has never had any problems. Next time I will use the hand pump method just in case. I've put over 30 hours on the tractor since the service was done with no issues.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kelly Hanna said:


> My neighbor has been doing that with his tractor for several years and has never had any problems. Next time I will use the hand pump method just in case. I've put over 30 hours on the tractor since the service was done with no issues.



This is part of the reason that I asked you if you had gotten the "water in the fuel" light yet......Not sure about other models but the new Kioti's are very picky about water in the fuel......Reusing the old fuel in the new filter is a great way to cause this light to come on and the tractor to act up.....


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah I figured that was why you asked. Still no light or any strange running issues.


----------



## brandon barnes (Dec 28, 2021)

Well good for you. Some learn, most don't!8


----------

